# Ridgeback puppy meet up *pic heavy*



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Leo met up with 3 of his brothers and one sister today on the common! It was freezing for us but the pups had an amazing time.

Leo is the big one kissing the one in the coat.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Couple more:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

What beautiful dogs - they look like they enjoyed their day out. Brilliant pics


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Cleo38 said:


> What beautiful dogs - they look like they enjoyed their day out. Brilliant pics


They did! Leo slept for a while when he was home lol!! Its normally a weekly thing so hopefully next weekend will be the same.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lovely that they can all meet up for a play! Gorgeous puppers.


----------



## Bexy (Apr 11, 2010)

Ridgeback heaven, lovely pics


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

Awesome pics chick! Some pretty dark reds there but all stunning nonetheless! I'm looking forward to being able to keep in touch with zevas sister and mum and grandmother


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

golfchick said:


> Awesome pics chick! Some pretty dark reds there but all stunning nonetheless! I'm looking forward to being able to keep in touch with zevas sister and mum and grandmother


Yeah a couple of pups out of the litter take after the Dad who is a beautiful colour. Here is a picture of the Dad playing with his pups at 6 weeks.


----------



## golfchick (Mar 18, 2010)

Ohh yeah he's pretty red too  lovely tho


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks like they had a fantastic time.. and what great action pics...


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Lovely pics


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

They look like they had a brilliant time. Wish I could have a meet up with my Doras brother and sisters.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Saw a Ridgeback for the first time on Sunday, he was an aging boy but so friendly 

Lovely dogs, deffinately one breed going on the wishlist


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

slakey said:


> Saw a Ridgeback for the first time on Sunday, he was an aging boy but so friendly
> 
> Lovely dogs, deffinately one breed going on the wishlist


You would never regret it  incredible dogs.


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

Do you think they recognized each other? 


Lovely pics and lovely pups :thumbup:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

_Sara_ said:


> Do you think they recognized each other?
> 
> Lovely pics and lovely pups :thumbup:


They meet up most weekends so they know each other well. But whether they actually know they are siblings is another story! :lol:


----------

